# The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes and the Case of the Missing Food



## RavenousDragon (Oct 27, 2016)

This year, the rabbits are Sherlock (Whiskey) and Watson (Brandy) for Hallowe'en! I have a whole story corresponding with the pictures, but it doesn't want to transfer onto here right now. I'll see if I can't get the entire thing up here later.


----------

